# Eiszeit: Geflochtene?



## Sinned (31. Januar 2012)

Ich wollte nächstes Wochenende mal wieder via Kutter dem Dorsch auflauern und da stellt sich für mich die Frage, ob ich bei ca. -15c überhaupt mit der geflochtenen Schnur angeln kann? Da besteht doch heftigste Schnurbruchgefahr, oder?
Ich fische mit einer 17er Power Pro.
Über Erfahrungswerte würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Carptigers (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit: Geflochtene?*

Ich teste das Ganze Donnerstag mal an, mit fast der selben Schnur ;-)


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit: Geflochtene?*

Ich habe gestern eine sehr ähnliche Frage gestellt, ich denke der Thread wird dir helfen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=234132


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit: Geflochtene?*

Tuff-Line Duracast verwenden.


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit: Geflochtene?*

Keine geflochtene,sondern neue Thermofusionsschnur
(z.B. Fireline) verwenden.:m


----------



## dorschangler12345 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit: Geflochtene?*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Ich teste das Ganze Donnerstag mal an, mit fast der selben Schnur ;-)




mit welchen schiff ?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit: Geflochtene?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Keine geflochtene,sondern neue Thermofusionsschnur
> (z.B. Fireline) verwenden.:m


Und dann noch eine Schüssel Weihwasser bereitstellen damit die Beschichtung auch wirklich hält und nicht durch Eis oder normalen Abrieb entfernt wird.
Normalerweise sollte man Berkley für den ganzen Schnurschrott verklagen oder körperlich züchtigen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit: Geflochtene?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Und dann noch eine Schüssel Weihwasser bereitstellen damit die Beschichtung auch wirklich hält* und nicht durch Eis* oder normalen Abrieb entfernt wird.
> Normalerweise sollte man Berkley für den ganzen Schnurschrott verklagen oder körperlich züchtigen.


 


Unsinn,

wo soll in 3-4 Tagen Frost im Salzwasser das Eis herkommen?
Und normaler Abrieb bei 2 Tagen pilken? Notfalls alle 3 Std. die ersten 2m kappen .


----------



## astacus (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit: Geflochtene?*

Moinsen,

nutzen schon seit Jahren Fireline bei allen Temperaturen auf der Ostsee. Hatte noch nie Probleme mit Frost.

Grüße
Astacus


----------



## elbetaler (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit: Geflochtene?*

Es ist schietegoal, wie die geflochtene Schnur heißt! Sie nehmen ALLE Wasser auf. Ich verwende monofile Schnüre in der Eiszeit. Beim Aufspulen bringt die Mono auch Wasser mit, bis auf die Rolle, inklusive Schnurlaufringe. Jedoch gibts da paar effektive Hausmittelchen, die zum einen das Einfrieren hemmen und gleichzeitig gegen die Oberflächenspannung des Wassers wirken. Dadurch sinkt eine so behandelte Schnur scneller ein bei geringerem Wasserwiderstand. Eine Mono bringt zwar die feinen Bisse nicht so gut durch, aber ist dafür einfach beweglicher und punktet mit ihrer Dehnung beim Drill.

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit: Geflochtene?*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Es ist schietegoal, wie die geflochtene Schnur heißt! Sie nehmen ALLE Wasser auf.


Alle Verallgemeinerungen sind falsch und ich behaupte mal das Du nicht alle geflochtenen Schnüre kennst. Die Duracast kennst Du schonmal nicht. Mit der war ich nämlich heute knapp drei Stunden am Wasser und da war nix eingefroren. Wahrscheinlich war es mit -14C nicht kalt genug.



> Ich verwende monofile Schnüre in der Eiszeit. Beim Aufspulen bringt die Mono auch Wasser mit, bis auf die Rolle, inklusive Schnurlaufringe. Jedoch gibts da paar effektive Hausmittelchen, die zum einen das Einfrieren hemmen und gleichzeitig gegen die Oberflächenspannung des Wassers wirken. Dadurch sinkt eine so behandelte Schnur scneller ein bei geringerem Wasserwiderstand.


Die Mittel sind alle für'n Ar***. Vaseline auf die Ringe, Türschloßenteiser auf die Spule, .. bringen nur kurzzeitig das gewünschte Ergebnis.



> Eine Mono bringt zwar die feinen Bisse nicht so gut durch, aber ist dafür einfach beweglicher und punktet mit ihrer Dehnung beim Drill.


Den Grampf liest man immer wieder, aber der wird trotzdem auch nicht richtiger. Bevor sich die Schnur merklich dehnt, biegt sich die Rute durch und für alles andere hat man die Rollenbremse. Ich fische seit Anfang an ausschließlich mit geflochtener Schnur und sehe absolut keinen Grund Mono zu verwenden. Wer mir erzählt das er beim Spinnfischen im Süßwasser (im Biggame-Bereich mag es anders aussehen, aber davon hab ich nicht wirklich Ahnung) eine Mono einsetzt weil ihm die Fische sonst ausschlitzen, der soll sich doch bitte erstmal eine dem Zielfisch angepasste Kombi zulegen und sich erklären lassen wie man drillt und die Rollenbremse einstellt.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit: Geflochtene?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Alle Verallgemeinerungen sind falsch und ich behaupte mal das Du nicht alle geflochtenen Schnüre kennst. Die Duracast kennst Du schonmal nicht. Mit der war ich nämlich heute knapp drei Stunden am Wasser und da war nix eingefroren. Wahrscheinlich war es mit -14C nicht kalt genug.
> 
> Die Mittel sind alle für'n Ar***. Vaseline auf die Ringe, Türschloßenteiser auf die Spule, .. bringen nur kurzzeitig das gewünschte Ergebnis.
> 
> Den Grampf liest man immer wieder, aber der wird trotzdem auch nicht richtiger. Bevor sich die Schnur merklich dehnt, biegt sich die Rute durch und für alles andere hat man die Rollenbremse. Ich fische seit Anfang an ausschließlich mit geflochtener Schnur und sehe absolut keinen Grund Mono zu verwenden. Wer mir erzählt das er beim Spinnfischen im Süßwasser (im Biggame-Bereich mag es anders aussehen, aber davon hab ich nicht wirklich Ahnung) eine Mono einsetzt weil ihm die Fische sonst ausschlitzen, der soll sich doch bitte erstmal eine dem Zielfisch angepasste Kombi zulegen und sich erklären lassen wie man drillt und die Rollenbremse einstellt.


 
Vielleicht könntest du ja mal zur Abwechslung einfach NETT sein und die zunehmend derben und sarkastischen Kommentare stecken lassen. 
Du magst ja ein guter Angler sein und einige Erfahrung mitbringen, aber das rechtfertigt nicht diesen Umgangston. Andere sind auch gute Angler und müssen nicht auf dermaßen selbstüberzeugt machen.

Ist auch übrigens immer wieder spaßig, wenn Leute, die diskutieren wollen, sobald du auftauchst, diese wunderschöne "...kotzt mich an" Signatur aufgedrückt bekommen. Entweder du siehst die Dinge zu eng oder du leidest an einer mittelschweren Selbstüberschätzung. 

Meine Armut kotzt dich an??? - Du mich auch.


----------



## Norbi (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit: Geflochtene?*

|good: Kohlmeise#6


----------



## elbetaler (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit: Geflochtene?*

Vielen Dank für die solidarischen Bekundungen bzgl. der fragwürdigen Äusserungen.
Ich will jetzt nicht jedes Einzelne zerreissen und kommentieren, nur soviel: Wer keine andere Meinung zulässt, der braucht hier auch garnicht erst mitmachen, es sei denn, wir haben in unseren Reihen den SUPERANGLER (vielleicht ist es auch Gott selber?). Nur gemerkt hat es noch keiner!

Nur noch nebenbei. Wie auch andere von Euch, angle ich insgesamt seit ca. 45 Jahren. Da hat man schon einiges gesehen. Seit wann gibts denn geflochtene Schnüre?
Ganz bestimmt weiss ich die Vorteile von Geflecht zu schätzen, jedoch hat Mono genauso ihre Berechtigung. Und viele, viele schöne Fische mussten leider ins Gras beissen, nachdem sie an monofiler Schnur um ihr Leben gekämpft hatten! Und das ist mal ganz unabhängig von klimatischen Bedingungen und Temperaturen.

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit: Geflochtene?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Vielleicht könntest du ja mal zur Abwechslung einfach NETT sein und die zunehmend derben und sarkastischen Kommentare stecken lassen.
> Du magst ja ein guter Angler sein und einige Erfahrung mitbringen, aber das rechtfertigt nicht diesen Umgangston. Andere sind auch gute Angler und müssen nicht auf dermaßen selbstüberzeugt machen.


Ach nein? Die "mit 35er Mono auf Waller Angler", "Nur Stahl ist Hechtsicher Schreier", "JEDE Mono nimmt Wasser auf Behaupter" und Co. sind also komplett anders.



> Ist auch übrigens immer wieder spaßig, wenn Leute, die diskutieren wollen, sobald du auftauchst, diese wunderschöne "...kotzt mich an" Signatur aufgedrückt bekommen. Entweder du siehst die Dinge zu eng oder du leidest an einer mittelschweren Selbstüberschätzung.


Weder noch. Die Signatur habe ich mir zugelegt nachdem hier des öfteren gesagt wurde das Leute die teure Ausrüstung verwenden einen Drang zur Selbstdarstellung haben, weil billiges Tackle es genauso tut.



> Meine Armut kotzt dich an??? - Du mich auch.


Da gibt es ein ganz einfaches Mittel dagegen das hier regelmäßig gefordert wird wenn man z. B. auf die Suchfunktion verweist oder erklärt das die gestellte Frage dumm ist: "Ignorier mich".

@elbetaler
Nur weil Du jetzt Rückenwind hast musst Du nicht polemisch werden und Deine eigene Aussage zu Herzen nehmen (die mit "wer keine andere Meinung zulässt" und so..).  Die ständig genannte Dehnung bei Mono ist absolut irrelevant, weil davor die Aktion der Rute zu tragen kommt.


----------



## elbetaler (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit: Geflochtene?*

@christian,

Komme doch mal von Deinem hohen Ross runter (oder von was auch immer), ändere Deine primitive Bildunterschrift und dann wirst Du vielleicht auch mal ernst genommen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es andere kalt lässt, so angenörgelt zu werden.
Versuche doch mal, ein Thema ohne persönlich zu werden zu behandeln.

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit: Geflochtene?*

Wieso angenörgelt? Ich habe gesagt das die Duracast kein Wasser aufnimmt und Du hast ohne die Schnur zu kennen rumgeschrien das jede Schnur Wasser aufnimmt. auf meine Behauptung das die Mono kaum Dehnung hat die sich im Drill bemerkbar macht weil zuerst die Aktion der Rute kommt, wurde gar nicht eingegangen.
Ich verhalte mich so wie ich behandelt werde. Wenn jemand damit nicht klarkommt muss er/sie mich ignorieren.


----------



## Carptigers (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit: Geflochtene?*

Nun noch mal zum Thema, es gab keinerlei Probleme. Weder bei der Power Pro oder bei der Spiderwire, also viel Spass beim Angeln.


----------



## Harrie (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit: Geflochtene?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Wieso angenörgelt? Ich habe gesagt das die Duracast kein Wasser aufnimmt und Du hast ohne die Schnur zu kennen rumgeschrien das jede Schnur Wasser aufnimmt. auf meine Behauptung das die Mono kaum Dehnung hat die sich im Drill bemerkbar macht weil zuerst die Aktion der Rute kommt, wurde gar nicht eingegangen.
> Ich verhalte mich so wie ich behandelt werde. Wenn jemand damit nicht klarkommt muss er/sie mich ignorieren.


 
Hi
Christian 
Damit hast du vollkommen Recht!


----------



## Mergenthaler (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit: Geflochtene?*

Ich angle auch lieber geflochten, dann muss ich nur noch darauf achten ob die Rute zum Zielfisch passt und kann mir quasi jede Rolle aus dem Schrank nehmen... mit Berkley's Fireline habe ich bisher auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht..


----------



## Sinned (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit: Geflochtene?*

Ich habs nun mit der genannten Geflochtenen versucht. Habe sie jedoch vorher mit Ballistol Silikon eingesprüht. Ging wirklich super, jedoch "fluschte" sie einem ab und zu beim Werfen aus der Hand.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit: Geflochtene?*

Hier mal wie schon früher öfter (so jährlich wieder ) noch ein Hinweis auf die Unterschiede zwischen den Schnüren und Dyneemaschnüren. 

Es gibt neben Monofil und Geflochten noch weitere Typen.
Eben neben den Mono mit Faserkern noch Thermofusionsschnüre oder Mantel-parallel-Dyneema Schnüre, alle sind anderes aufgebaut. 
(ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit, die Weiterentwicklung ist schnell)

Zu der Threadfrage und dem einfrieren von Geflechtschnur schon ganz richtig: besonders leicht einfrieren tut nur Geflechtschnur, und vor allem dann eben, wenn sie abgescheuert ist. PowerPro, Tuffline, Powerline, Spiderwire Stealth, Quattron Pro usw.
Die meisten aktuellen Geflechtschnüre haben neu eine Beschichtung drauf, die Wassereindringen verhindern soll. Wird die runtergerieben, die Schnur verblasst, geht das Wasser in die Schnur - und gefriert da natürlich. 

Die Fireline als Thermofusionsschnur macht das nicht.
Die Monotec Futura als ungeflochtene Dyneema-Wäscheleine noch weniger, die wirft das Wasser sogar besser ab als eine Monofile. 

Gibt also schon einige Unterschiede, es gibt Auswahl für den Spinnangler ... :m ;  ich hoffe es hilft einigermaßen nett durch die eisige Zeit zu kommen! #6


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit: Geflochtene?*

Trifft auf jede abgestimmte Kombi zu. Wer latürnich eine 0,15mm Mono an einer Wallerspinnrute oder 200g Jerke fischt, wird vorher die Dehnung der Schnur merken.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit: Geflochtene?*

Wir haben das vor Jahren mal ausprobiert weil ein Kumpel von mir der gleichen Ansicht war. Schnur war eine 0,20mm Irgendwas und die Rute eine ältere Cormoran Spinnrute mit 40g WG wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
Die Schnur haben wir um die Spule gewickelt, durch die Ringe gezogen, vorne gemessene 10m rausstehen lassen, durch einen Ring laufen lassen und unten 1kg Gewicht rangehängt.
Die Entfernung vom Spitzenring zum Gewicht war auch bei frei hängendem Gewicht 10m. Egal ob die Rute senkrecht stand und die Aktion "arbeiten" konnte oder ob wir sie waagrecht gehalten haben.


----------

